# Bergwerk Faunus sitzstrebe/hinterbau.



## mercury04 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo kan jemand mir helfen an einen sitzstrebe/hinterbau von einen bergwerk faunus?
Ist mir abgelaufen wochenende komplet gebrochen an die scheibenbremse montage stelle.
Neu oder gebraucht ist auch gut.
Danke!!


----------



## snapon (6. Oktober 2010)

mail mal an Slichti oder rocklandbiker - da könnte son zeug noch irgendwo rumliegen wenn du glück hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey Merc,

hast Du ein Faunus LSD? Dann hätte ich ggf. noch Teile.

habe noch einen kompletten Faunus LSD Hinterbau inklusive DT-Dämpfer in der Farbe: Weiß. Mit Kratzer an den üblichen Stellen, Chaisuck etc.

Zudem habe ich noch eine reparierte (geschweißt) LSD Sitzstrebe in der Farbe: Schwarz. Die Schweißstelle wurde allerdings nicht neu Lackiert.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## mercury04 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Pedale3,
Ich brauche die sitzstrebe fuer einen normalen Faunus (minenfahrer) 2008.Groesse:M.


----------



## pedale3 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ok, sowas hab ich nicht. Grüße.


----------



## Minenfahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

Mercure, es ist erfolgreich abgeslossen. Der Sitzstrebe von ein Faunus LSD past auch auf ein Bergwerk Faunus Minenfahrer.
Ein Fahrad geschäft in Schwarzwald hat noch ein Hinterbau. Nächste woche können wir wider zusammen Biken.
Danke Für die Vermittlung.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. November 2010)

zur Info ! 

da ich nun schon mehrmals bzgl. BERGWERK-Rahmen angeschrieben wurde, möchte ich Euch mitteilen, das ich keine Rahmen der "alten" Modellpalette "besorgen" kann. Bitte kontaktiert hierzu den neuen Eigentümer. 

http://www.muesing-bikes.de/kontakt.php

thx

RK


----------



## sufrocky (7. November 2010)

Wir haben noch einen Original-Faunus-LSD-Rahmen in S im Keller!
Der Rahmen wurde seinerzeit Rocklandbiker abgekauft, ist neu und nur einmal aufgebaut gewesen! Farbe: orange-weiß
Bei Interesse bitte melden!
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Minenfahrer (8. November 2010)

sufrocky schrieb:


> Wir haben noch einen Original-Faunus-LSD-Rahmen in S im Keller!
> Der Rahmen wurde seinerzeit Rocklandbiker abgekauft, ist neu und nur einmal aufgebaut gewesen! Farbe: orange-weiß
> Bei Interesse bitte melden!
> Gruß
> Dirk


 
Dirk, danke für dein Angebot. Der Hinterbau ist schon erneuert.
 MinenFaherer


----------



## oclvfan (15. März 2011)

hallo bergwerker, 
ich bin auf der suche nach einem bergwerk faunus lsd hauptrahmen. hinterbau hab ich schon. der hauptrahmen kann gerne auch gebrochen/defekt sein. habt ihr in euren kellern noch son teil rumliegen, oder kennt ihr jemanden der diesen rahmen noch liegen haben könnte? würde mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören. danke und liebe grüße, alex.


----------



## Minenfahrer (16. März 2011)

oclvfan schrieb:


> hallo bergwerker,
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem bergwerk faunus lsd hauptrahmen. hinterbau hab ich schon. der hauptrahmen kann gerne auch gebrochen/defekt sein. habt ihr in euren kellern noch son teil rumliegen, oder kennt ihr jemanden der diesen rahmen noch liegen haben könnte? würde mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören. danke und liebe grüße, alex.



Alex, Probieren sie mahl bei www.zweirad-linss.de
Er hat uns auch unterstützt.
MinenFaherer aus Holland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (18. März 2011)

Geil jetzt werden schon gebrochene und defekte Rahmen gesucht!!! Wenn das so weiter geht ist meine Rente mit noch nem intakten, original Mercury sicher


----------



## Minenfahrer (18. März 2011)

raffic schrieb:


> Geil jetzt werden schon gebrochene und defekte Rahmen gesucht!!! Wenn das so weiter geht ist meine Rente mit noch nem intakten, original Mercury sicher



Ich denk nicht das sie von diese Rente leben Könte. Es sind in moment noch zu fielen in Feld. Die meiste Bergwerk bikes sind nach Holland gegangen. Hier weden sie aufbewahrt fur die Slechte zeiten.
Der Minenfaherer


----------

